# Matting in different colors?



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OK, is this weird? Santos' white hair seems to get mats, but his black hair doesn't. I'm thinking that it's got to be because of where his white hair is, but the textures of the 2 colors seems to be a little different too. Anyway, did any of you experience this weird thing, or am I the lone weirdo?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The same thing happens with Juego but not with our other dogs who have multi colors, including the other black and white ones. So, it's not a universal thing with black and white dogs.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kim,
Quincy is just opposite that. His white is more silky,his black more cottony. His black mats more.:wink:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Kim, I am so glad you posted this. Bentley has been having some weird hair happenings too. Last week it seemed to be his black and this week it seems to be his white. I was afraid to post it thinking you would think I'm nuts. He had the same knot behind his ear return every day for about a week (black). Now it's the nap of his neck (the white) where it's about 8 inches long. I'm this........close to a puppy cut.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

This is interesting...

Mimi is mainly cream, but has some other colors. Now that I think of it, her matting usually happens in the white. It'll be interesting to see how our new dog will do with mats seeing that he is black and white.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

posh's lighter whiter hair also seems to mat more than her black...interesting that quincy's does the opposite. i was starting to think that white equals more cottony texture...but this must not be true with all.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker's white definitely mats worse than the gray/black.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Murphy is mostly white with some cream and his ears have some black and gray. All of his white hair mats but he never has mats in the hair that is cream, black, or gray. The funny thing is I never thought about it before this post.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff's cream color mats the worst. Hee Hee.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kim, someone else (Catherine) pointed this out a while ago. It took a bit for me to find the thread, but here it is: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5075&

You'll see that it varies by dog, but sometimes one color is stronger on one dog, and on another dog, that is the weaker color. Bizarre!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> The same thing happens with Juego but not with our other dogs who have multi colors, including the other black and white ones. So, it's not a universal thing with black and white dogs.


Kodi definitely matts more in his white areas too. To bad that's most of him!

I can't WAIT for "blowing coat" to be over!!! (And I KNOW he agrees with me)


----------

